# Error when opening Active Directory administration center



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi guys,

lately when i open AD admin center i get an error:

cannot retrieve active directory administrative configuration settings, restore the default
active directory administrative configuration settings

then i click ok, and its fine

i just want to check this out before its something that bites me in the bum.

i googled the string but nothing came up.

thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Make sure Active Directory and DNS are functioning properly. Is there more than one domain controller replicating DNS information?


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

No rock its a single server

```

```


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What has changed recently that coincides with the error? What does the event log show?


----------

